# Good news



## annieo (Sep 26, 2012)

Had followup with surgeon after TT and pathology came back all benign. arty0006:

Report states the following:

Right thyroid lobectomy-Benign Macrofollicular Adenomatoid Nodule 2cm

Left thyroid lobectomy-Benign thyroid

He said my incision looks good. There is still some glue left on the incision but he said I can gently use a wash cloth to get more of it off. 2 stitches at the ends of the incision will disintegrate on their own.

Tomorrow I meet with the Endocrinologist.

Ann


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yay!!  Very happy for you!


----------



## Vaporizer (Sep 10, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Great news!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Awesome news, annieo!! Congrats!


----------



## annieo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone. One less thing to worry about.

Ann


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

God is good! Wonderful news - hugs and congrats!!!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

annieo said:


> Had followup with surgeon after TT and pathology came back all benign. arty0006:
> 
> Report states the following:
> 
> ...


What welcome news!! This is terrific, Ann!

How are you feeling?


----------

